# Red Bull Stiffee FR, EBL, travel???



## Howdy-MUC (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hab hier aus dem Forum einen gebr. *Red Bull Stiffee FR* Rahmen gekauft, müsste ca. Baujahr 2005 sein. Nach wehementem Nachhacken bei Rose (kommen mir sehr unkompetent vor, auf jede Frage die man hat kommt die Antwort "das weiss ich nicht, da kann ich jetzt auch nicht nachschauen") wurde mir mitgeteilt, der Rahmen hat eine *EBL für Dämpfer von 190mm*. Vom User hier wurde mir aber ein *FOX Vanilla RC mit 165 mm* verkauft...was stimmt denn nun? Weiterhin weiss ich nicht genau, welchen Federweg der Rahmen an der Hinterachse hat, man liest in Foren von 130mm und hört von Rose selbst 150mm (es fällt mir leider wirklich schwer, mich auf das Wort der Rose-Leute im Service zu verlassen ). Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, welche Buchsen werden benötigt?

Ich hoffe jemand von Euch kann mir da weiterhelfen...

Besten Gruß, David


----------



## Plonke (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Howdy-MUC ,

ich fahre auch einen Red Bull Stiffee FR - Rahmen , in 21 Zoll , habe ebenfalls einen Fox Vanilla RC in 165 mm einbaulänge . Mein hinterbau läßt sich in 3,4 und 5 Zoll Federweg einstellen , das entspricht ca. 75 , 100 und 125 mm Federweg . Fahre meinen ausschließlich in 125 mm am Südpol 
Als Gabel habe ich eine RS Domain 318 u-turn mit 160 mm Federweg , eine absolute "sorglos"-Gabel . Die einzigsten Probleme hatte ich mit den Gleitlagern an der Hinterachse , die sind im Original aus Messing oder Bronze und bei mir immer schnell eingelaufen , habe mir IGUS Kunststoffgleitlager aus der Industrie eingebaut und seitdem keine Probs mehr . Habe davon noch einige liegen , falls Du mal welche brauchst ? 

Gruss Plonke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howdy-MUC (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Plonke, 

Danke für Deine Antwort! ;-) Habe den Rahmen inzwischen wieder zurückgegeben, da ich eig. etwas mit mehr Federweg an der Hinterachse suche. 

Besten Gruß, ride on!


----------

